# Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.



## shorty1990 (30. Dezember 2014)

*Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

Hallo,

Da ich letzten Sommer bis zu 32 Grad im meiner Bude hatte suche ich seid längerem nach einer Möglichkeit die den PC auch im Sommer schön übertaktet zu betreiben. Durch Zufall habe ich die Möglichkeit einen Haila Ultra Titan 1500 für ca 250 Euro zu kaufen. Leider habe ich mich mit der Art von Kühlungen noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Da das Angebot aber Zeitlich begrenzt ist benötige ich dringenst eure Hilfe. Habt ihr damit schon erfahrungen gesammelt vor allem im 24/7 Betrieb?. Gibts da was zu Beachten ausser das Tauwaser Problem wenns mal zu kalt wird? Achja wenn die Kiste mal n bisschen Lauter wird ist mir das egal da ich sowieso immer ein Headset aufhabe sobald ich vor dem PC sitze.


----------



## Ryle (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

Ein bisschen lauter? Der 1500 hört sich etwa an wie ein Staubsauger. Wenn der neben dir steht hilft dir kein Headset weiter. Außerdem ist Kondenswasser nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Da musste dich ständig mit Taupunkttabellen auseinandersetzen.
So ein Chiller ist eigentlich eher für OC Sessions und nicht den Dauereinsatz gedacht. Sonderlich wirtschaftlich ist es auch nicht gerade. Leg dir lieber ne sinnvoll dimensionierte Wasserkühlung zu, da hast du weitaus weniger Probleme und kommst über jeden Sommer.


----------



## Combi (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

ich nehme an,es ist der kühler der b-ware bei aquatuning^^
da steht bei,ist undicht...
du kannst die temperatur einstellen wie du lustig bist.
wenn du sagst,das wasser soll 20 grad kühl sein,dann gibt es auch kein kondenswasser.
bei 1 grad o.ä. sieht es anders aus.
dann solltest du um den sockel,die leitung und den kühlbock , armaflex machen und mit armaflex-klebestreifen gut abdichten.
und natürlich der sehr hohe stromverbrauch des dings..
der zieht etliches aus der steckdose...


----------



## Schrotti (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

Nur für den PC finde ich es zu teuer und aufwendig.

Nimm lieber so etwas -> De'Longhi PAC N 81 Mobiles KlimagerÃ?t, EEK: A: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Da hast du dann auch was davon (ich hab mir ein ähnliches Gerät gekauft).


----------



## shorty1990 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

Also danke erstmal für die Tollen Tipps.

@ Ryle ich habe momentan 4 Noctuas NF-A14 Indrustrial mit 3300 RPM pro Lüfter Verbaut.
Die Laufen im Sommer auf 100 %. Glaub mir soo ein Chiller ist da gar nichts gegen. Da fühle ich mich ohne Headset wie im Rechenzentrum auf der Arbeit.
Mein Problem ist ja leider das ich ne "sinnvoll" dimensioneirte Wasserkühlung besitze, nur Leider keine sinnvoll dimensionierte Hausisolierung. Ich habe trotz einer mobilen Klimaanlage in dem PC Zimmer um die 32 Grad im Sommer. Je nach OC Setting wird es dann schon echt warm um die CPU/GPU. Gut das mit dem Tauwasser ist echt soo ne Sache die mich noch ein wenig nachdenklich macht.

@ Combi Nee war bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen von soo nem Fisch Liebhaber. Der hat halt eines seiner glaube 50 Aquarien aufgegeben. Mir ging es ging es nicht darum den Chiller auf voller Leistung zu betreiben. So 14-20 Grad je nach aussentemperatur würden schon ausreichen. Der Strom ist mir egal. Da ich durch die Arbeit eh nur ca. 5-7h in der Woche am PC sitzen kann interessieren mich die 10 Euro extra auf der Stromrechnung nicht wirklich. Aber ich muss mir eh nochmal gedanken machen. Da ich ja den PC mit auf LAN Partys schleife, währe es Praktisch wenn man in diesem Fall mit wenigen Handgriffen von Chiller auf Radiator umschalten könnte. Dachte an Schnellverschlüsse Hinten zum Chiller welche man bei Bedarf abklemmen kann und dann mit einem Hahn umstellen kann. Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie das mit dem Durchfluss aussieht. Ich habe momentan ne Aquastream XT verbaut. Wieviel Impact hat der Chiller auf den Durchfluss? 

@ Schrotti Danke für den Tipp aber warum soll ich mir für 150 Euro mehr ne Klimaanlage kaufen die bei weitem nicht so effizient ist wie ein Chiller und doppelt so viel Strom zieht als der oben genannte Chiller?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Druchlaufkühler gegen die Sommerhitze.*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du bereits bist entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen zu setzen (Wasser mit Frostschutzmittel zu versetzen, Schläuche und Kühler isolieren) und nicht wirklich lärmempfindlich bist (alternativ könntest du dir sogar überlegen den Chiller in einen Nebenraum zu verfrachten) würde ich persönlich den Versuch wagen


----------

